# Is this an unofficial FA mirror?



## Cloudchaser (Nov 9, 2012)

Googled for an artist who did guest art for a furry webcomic I keep up with and this came up in the results, which was surprising to me since FA is not supposed to be searchable by Google.

http://imiak.furaffinity.net

I've never heard of it before.  I know what sfw.furaffinity.net is, but not imiak.furaffinity.net.  Is it an unofficial mirror?


----------



## CannonFodder (Nov 9, 2012)

It's probably just one of the servers.


----------



## Devious Bane (Nov 9, 2012)

You can put anything in front of "Furaffinity.net" and do that. Example:

http://stupid.furaffinity.net/
http://retarded.furaffinity.net/
http://crap.furaffinity.net/
http://courtesy.furaffinity.net/
http://of.furaffinity.net/
http://lazy.furaffinity.net/
http://design.furaffinity.net/
http://thankyou.furaffinity.net/


----------



## Cloudchaser (Nov 9, 2012)

That's odd, I didn't know it would do that.  Doesn't work with other sites.  Something in FA's coding?


----------



## Devious Bane (Nov 9, 2012)

Cloudchaser said:


> Something in FA's coding?


Also used to result in same strange bug that would make you appear as a guest, but since that much was patched I would assume it's deliberately part of the site's construct.


----------



## ab2525 (Nov 11, 2012)

http://thanks.for.visiting.furaffinity.net/?don't.let.the.door.hit.you.on.the.way.out


----------

